

Google Ad Click Prediction for Humans - kressaty
http://leve.rs/blog/google-ad-click-prediction-humans/

======
chwolfe
Additional commentary on the Google pager from a practical marketing point of
view:

[http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/marrying-
co...](http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/marrying-computer-
science-statistics-and-domain-expertize)

~~~
babs474
Spot on, about caring about conversions, not the click through rate.

Also true that this seems like a nuclear grade weapon. We have a system at
optimine that is similar in a lot of ways, but also a lot less complex. Of
course we are representing the advertiser side of the equation so, completely
different design goals.

~~~
justin_vanw
I wouldn't classify this as "nuclear grade", not in the least. I've seen the
gentleman in the cubicle next to mine use more sophisticated simulations than
this to model whether there will be fresh coffee in the pot when he gets to
work.

In fact, I was surprised at the simplicity of the technique they demonstrate.
Logistic regression is a very powerful method, but it is generally chosen
because it is simple to implement and both fast to train and reliable to train
(there are no issues with whether or when it will converge).

Of course, as is almost always true of machine learning, knowing how the
mechanism works is almost completely unhelpful to duplicate the results.
Although this technique is does some pretty innovative things, it would be
pretty trivial to achieve the same quality results if you didn't know their
technique, but you did know what the feature set was (including any
preprocessing and cleanup done on features). However, this system seems
designed to give good enough results with extremely agressive performance
SLAs, which I suspect is very nontrivial indeed.

------
ghosttie
Looks like you spilled your Alphabetti Spaghetti on your blog post there

------
login1234
I've never clicked on an add.

check-mate statistics.

~~~
AznHisoka
And I click on ads I'm not interested just to waste the money of advertisers.

Double checkmate stats and machine learning!

